# GT Driver (You Are The Wheelman)



## Samzun (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, everyone -

Glad to meet you! I have just enough computer knowledge to get me in trouble, so maybe I can help someone OUT of trouble some time! 

Right now, I'm trying to install an old favorite of mine, GT Interactive's "Driver (You Are The Wheelman)" and while the installation went through without a hitch, game-play is quite another thing.

Everything works great until I'm actually in the game, then the controls lag really badly! I get severely delayed reaction to any key-strokes, which basically makes it impossible to play.

I had previously installed this game on this computer a year or two ago, so I know it should work. I've tried setting quality and video at it's lowest, I've tried changing my system's video and display settings, updating video and display drivers, and reconfiguring the game itself. However, I don't REALLY know what I'm doing, so I'm open to any advice!

My specs follow...

Dell Dimension 2400
Running Win XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3
Celeron Processor 2.2GHz
384 MB of RAM
80 Gig Hard Drive

Thanks in advance for any help or advice!
Samzun.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

follow through the instructions on this site and see where your computers failing  http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

also, have you changed anything in the past year or 2 since you tried to run the game?


----------



## Samzun (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the answer - I went to the website you recommended, but they don't have a listing for this particular game. I haven't actually changed that much on my computer since I last ran "Driver." I've upgraded to Service Pack 3 (I think it was SP2 last time) and I've added 256 MB of RAM. Other than that, it's the same hardware, OS and processor. I vaguely remember having to do something with 3D settings, but I don't know if it was for this game or not.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Try dropping your hardware accelleration down a notch or 2 and see if it helps.


----------



## Samzun (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, Jtoast -

Thanks for your suggestion! That suggestion sent me on a whole trail of different ideas including hardware acceleration, screen resolution, refresh rate, and more experiments with game configuration. I've spent the last hour or two making one change at a time, reconfiguring the game, and then running it to see if things were any better. I also reinstalled my graphics driver and then updated the new installation. Nothing seemed to help, although it did seem to get a little better at lower resolutions and smaller screen sizes.

One thing that confuses me is that this game worked great on this computer before with only 128MB RAM, and now it's acting as if it just doesn't have the horse power!

This has become more than a game to me... now it's a puzzle...

Samzun.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Driver as in the same series as driver 2,3 and parallel lines? try running it in compatibility mode


----------

